# Boban:"Milan: non sono arrivati giocatori di grande livello".



## admin (6 Luglio 2017)

*Boban:"Milan: non sono arrivati giocatori di grande livello".*

Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Luglio 2017)

Un'altro ritardato che non capisce un caxo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Giusto, era molto meglio spendere tutto per due top Player e poi giocare con kucka e de sciglio e zapata e bacca, proprio vero!
Poi già me lo immagino questo giocatore di livello assoluto eccitato di giocare con bertolacci


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Si, non sono di livello assoluto, ha ragione. Ma quelli senza champions difficilmente vengono. Credo comunque che abbiano intrapreso una strada diversa: giocatori giovani dalle assolute qualità per COSTRUIRE un ciclo. Uno intelligente come Boban dovrebbe capirlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia che urto tutti questi scienziati che sviliscono il mercato del Milan. Ne riparleremo e mi farò grasse risate.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2017)

In effetti non ci sono big, ma direi che rispetto al pattume degli anni precedenti sia stata creata una buona base,
con giocatori atleticamente vivi e con basi tecniche di buon potenziale,

Nessuno può a oggi prevedere il rendimento, potrebbero rivelarsi dei Bonaventura come dei Bertolacci.

fra l'altro io resto della mia idea che far calcio a Milano sia più semplice che in altre piazze tipo Roma o Napoli,
son convinto che con i loro organici negli anni passati avremmo vinto qualcosa almeno in Italia.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2017)

Concordo. Hanno preferito rifare da zero tutta la rosa con giocatori discreti/buoni (probabilmente il più forte rimane ancora Bonaventura), piuttosto che puntare su 2 o 3 campioni da inserire in una rosa di 25 cessi. Scelta giusta? Vedremo. 

C'è da dire che probabilmente i campioni in mezzo a gente come Kucka, Bertolacci, Paletta ecc non ci sarebbero neanche venuti.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2017)

Ha ragione.
Sono tutti giocatori utilissimi ma e molto probabile che nessuno di quelli arrivati possa finire nella top 50 del prossimo pallone d'oro.

Ma con questi giocatori possiamo comunque puntare in alto se riusciamo a costruira una vera squadra.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Mi sembra pacifico dire che Sergio Ramos, Toni Kroos, Neymar e Alexis Sanchez non siano arrivati. Ma questi giocatori a fare l'Europa League non ci vengono. Detto questo, il calciomercato è appena iniziato e io mi accontenterei di un Aubameyang o un Belotti. Ma questi cosa si aspettavano? Che di colpo prendevamo CR7 e Lewandowski?


----------



## Milanista (6 Luglio 2017)

Non ha detto niente di offensivo a mio avviso, alcuni giocatori sono buoni prospetti che un minimo restano incognite (soprattutto Musacchio, secondo me) ma nessuno di loro, ad oggi, è un Grande giocatore. Comunque, caro Zorro, il mercato è appena iniziato.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".


Vero...non sono arrivati giocatori di grande livello ma purtroppo non c'era nemmeno una base nella quale inserirli...
Si è preferito prima costruire partendo dalle fondamenta e personalmente la ritengo una decisione saggia...piantare rose in un campo di patate non penso possa dare buoni frutti...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2017)

Il punto è che hanno preso il tipo di giocatori che il Milan in questo momento può prendere. Oppure Boban pensava sarebbero arrivati Modric, Benzema, Ronaldo???


----------



## Dapone (6 Luglio 2017)

Dargli del ritardato a Boban è una bestemmia. Sostanzialmente non ha detto una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Bisogna vedere in che modo e con che tono l'ha detto.
Ad ogni modo cosa pensava? Che comprassimo 5 giocatori da 80M l'uno? Ma dai su


----------



## Maximo (6 Luglio 2017)

Per ricostruire una squadra bisogna prima creare una base solida, mi spiace che un uomo di calcio come Boban non lo capisca, il giocatore di grande livello deve essere la ciliegina sulla torta e nel nostro caso mancava la torta


----------



## hiei87 (6 Luglio 2017)

Bisogna vedere il contesto del discorso.
Di base ha ragione. Ci sono tanti giovani, alcuni dei quali non hanno mai giocato in Italia, e, senza un solo leader in squadra, qualche incognita su come si inseriranno c'è. E' anche vero che i top player ora come ora non ci vengono al Milan.
Stiamo a vedere come si evolve il mercato...per ora comunque non si può che essere soddisfatti del lavoro della società e delle risorse economiche messe a disposizione.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Beh ma alla fine era meglio prendere due giocatori da 80 milioni no? Poi magari uno si infortuna o è squalificato e giochiamo con Bertolacci a centrocampo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Hai scoperto l'acqua calda Zvone, complimenti. Mirabelli è stato stupido a comprare Kessie, Silva, Conti, Rodriguez quando potevano arrivare Suarez, Marcello, Carvajal e Modric. Porca miseria oh, ma lo capiscono da che situazione societaria e sportiva veniamo? Ma dove sono stati fin'ora? Zorro, ti ho sempre apprezzato come calciatore e come persona schietta, trasparente e senza peli sulla lingua ma così ti metti al livello di Costacurta, gran figlio di Galliani. Dovevamo prendere Morata e Modric e giocare con il resto della discarica? Bah... Ti prego risparmiati le ovvietà, che non ti competono, e tieni le tue opinioni solo se intelligenti e costruttive, dai su! Non aggiungerti ai pecoroni che sparano fesserie. E se hai idee o proposte più intelligenti di Fax e Max, in nome dell'amore per il Milan, faccelo sapere.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2017)

Mah... lui non parla mai a vanvera... vedremo.


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



bravo, ti sei guadagnato un bel vaffa. Al prossimo giro.


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mah... lui non parla mai a vanvera... vedremo.



a quanto pare si.. avevamo una rosa di 25 mediocri da ribaltare totalmente..


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



c'è da ricostruire una rosa intera. grazie al c.... non sono arrivati "giocatori di livello assoluto".


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



È vero,ma a mio parere è stata fatta la scelta giusta,perché in questo momento dovevamo ricostruire ogni settore.Più avanti,quando si saranno gettate delle buone basi e,speriamo,con dei risultati più rosei di quelli delle ultime annate potremo portare a casa anche qualche big.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Vera la prima parte perché non sono arrivati fenomeni, ma che i giocatori buoni facciano fatica da noi è una panzana.


----------



## krull (6 Luglio 2017)

Assurdità....sono arrivati tanti giocatori giovani che col tempo potranno affermarsi. Non si potevano prendere 15 fenomeni...i top arriveranno 1/2/3 nel giro di 2 o 3 stagioni...altro fenomeno che non collega mai il cervello prima di parlare e che denigra tutto e tutti. Persona ipercritica che non porta mai costruttivitá quando parla


----------



## chicagousait (6 Luglio 2017)

Ma perchè i nostri ex sono tutti bastian contrario? Rispetto alle ciofeche che componevano la nostra rosa negli anni passati, c'è stato un netto miglioramento


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma perchè i nostri ex sono tutti bastian contrario? Rispetto alle ciofeche che componevano la nostra rosa negli anni passati, c'è stato un netto miglioramento



Molti sono vedove della gestione Berlusconi, mentre Boban è uno che prova piacere nel criticare a priori.


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

Sinceramente non so cosa si pretenda da parte dalla nuova società. Le strade erano due: prendere un paio di campionissimi con qualche giocatore di discreto livello di contorno e andare avanti con Bertolacci, Montolivo e Abate oppure fare un mercato di struttura prendendo giocatori che abbiano fame, siano relativamente giovani e che abbiano caratteristiche utili al sistema di gioco dell'allenatore rifacendo da capo la squadra. Tra l'altro la prima ipotesi la vedo difficilmente attuabiile perchè non immagino un Modric(nome a caso) venire al Milan per giocare insieme al capitone.
Boban io l'ho ammirato da giocatore e anche come voce critica nei confronti della società nell'ultimo lustro ma probabilmente pensa che i budget siano infiniti e che basta chiamarsi Milan per arrivare a chiunque. Per quanto mi riguarda sono soddisfatto delle scelte di calciomercato fatte finora. Poi certo, dovra' essere il campo a decretarne la bontà ma penso che meglio di così pur avendo un budget importantissimo sia molto difficile da fare e sfido chiunque ad affrontare una sfida del genere, una sfida titanica, da far tremare i polsi a chiunque.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Boban è uno dei pochi che dice sempre le cose come stanno, quando ci andava giù duro sul Milan che aveva giocatori scarsi diceva la verità.
Anche ora ha detto una cosa giusta, cioè che sono arrivati giocatori "buoni", non ha detto "scarsi", ed è ciò che diciamo tutti infatti l'obiettivo realistico è un posto nei primi 4, non vincere e dominare.
Per i top player è ancora presto e ci volevano oggettivamente troppi soldi, non si può rifare la rosa daccapo inserendo 14 top, a meno di non andare dal Real con 2 miliardi di euro e comprargli l'intera rosa


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2017)

Ma dove lo vedete un attacco alla società? Ha semplicemente esposto i fatti in maniera neutra con la chiosa finale che alcuni potrebbero non reggere la pressione, opinione personale rispettabile.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Luglio 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Per ricostruire una squadra bisogna prima creare una base solida, mi spiace che un uomo di calcio come Boban non lo capisca, il giocatore di grande livello deve essere la ciliegina sulla torta e nel nostro caso mancava la torta



.


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Boban è uno dei pochi che dice sempre le cose come stanno, quando ci andava giù duro sul Milan che aveva giocatori scarsi diceva la verità.
> Anche ora ha detto una cosa giusta, cioè che sono arrivati giocatori "buoni", non ha detto "scarsi", ed è ciò che diciamo tutti infatti l'obiettivo realistico è un posto nei primi 4, non vincere e dominare.
> Per i top player è ancora presto e ci volevano oggettivamente troppi soldi, non si può rifare la rosa daccapo inserendo 14 top, a meno di non andare dal Real con 2 miliardi di euro e comprargli l'intera rosa



Bè Coccosheva però da come l'ha detto Zvone sembrava davvero una critica tagliente alla società. Poi mi si si deve spiegare una cosa. Facendo le debite proporzioni chi aveva di giocatore di livello assoluto la Juve del primo anno di Conte rispetto al Milan di oggi? Pirlo,solamente lui ed era dato per finito da tutti gli addetti ai lavori. Secondo me ha poco senso ora dire dove può arrivare la nostra squadra sia perchè il calciomercato è appena iniziato sia perchè noi ancora non siamo una squadra ma un insieme di giocatori e si, penso proprio con delle buone - ottime individualità, specie se parametrate con il campionato italiano.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



E certo meglio prendere Aguero e Pogba e giocare con Zapata, Sosa e Lapadula. Però tutti questi geni non hanno detto una singola parola durante le sessioni di mercato degli ultimi anni. Gli affari del condor erano chiaramente fenomeni.

Vedove


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> a quanto pare si.. avevamo una rosa di 25 mediocri da ribaltare totalmente..



Occhio però, non dice che ci siamo mossi male sul mercato, anzi, dice che abbiamo preso gente di buon livello, ma non top player, e questo in parte è vero.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2017)

Ma io non capisco perchè fiatare se non si ha niente di costruttivo e sensato da aggiungere alla conversazione.
Ma che si aspettavano Boban e Costacurta? Ma l'hanno vista la rosa lasciata dai loro ex padroni? L'hanno visto lo schifo societario che avevamo?

Ma no, figures, loro volevano un paio di colpi top da inserire in una squadra monnezza. Loro sì che ne capiscono di calcio, e di come si assemblano le squadre che vanno ricostruite da zero.

Ma sapete cosa? Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, tanto tutti quelli che parlano adesso si mostrano semplicemente per quello che valgono, sia come sedicenti esperti di calcio che come uomini.

Quindi: parlate pure, cari miei, che a tifare il Milan ci pensiamo noi, nel bene e nel male.
Ma non azzardatevi ad esultare se la squadretta poi ingrana e comincia a fare paura


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



ha ragione Zvone. Ma piuttosto che giocare con Poli, Sosa e Bacca meglio giocatori solamente "buoni". Per quelli di livello assoluto in ogni caso ci vorrà la champions, per cui è un discorso senza senso


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2017)

Era chiarissimo fin da subito che non avremmo preso big, ma giocatori di livello medio-alto. Certo è, che mi aspetto quanto meno che venga preso un signor attaccante.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2017)

L'Inter di Suning quanti top player ha preso in questi due anni? 

E la Juve, acquisti di top dall'estero quanti ne ha fatti?

La risposta è zero. Ma evidentemente criticare il Milan va sempre bene.

Prima i cinesi non esistevano, poi non c'erano i soldi, poi il budget era irrisorio...ora il nuovo mantra è: i giocatori acquistati non sono all'altezza.

Però io ricordo che quando la Juve cercava Kessiè questo era il nuovo Davids. Quando si parlava di Conti e Rodriguez all'Inter questi erano considerati due super terzini. Appena li ha presi il Milan ecco che invece questi sono diventati dei mezzi brocchi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Sono spesso d'accordo con Zorro e anche stavolta ha detto una cosa giusta, c'è poco da fare...siamo giustamente tutti euforici perché vediamo arrivare tanti giovani promettenti e soprattutto abbiamo una società spettacolare, dopo tanti anni bui... Però bisogna rimanere coi piedi per terra perché tutti questi nuovi arrivi vanno testati, dovranno adattarsi e soprattutto superare la prova San Siro!

Ne abbiamo visti tanti, anche presunti top player, fallire... La maglia del Milan pesa quintali.

Non abbiamo preso campioni fatti e finiti, ma giovani grandi promesse che lo potrebbero diventare. È la verità.
Quello di Boban mi pare più un monito che una critica.


----------



## Compix83 (7 Luglio 2017)

Boban ha detto semplicemente le cose come stanno. Se poi questa voleva essere una critica alla società, si è bevuto il cervello. Ma non credo volesse criticare, quanto fotografare realisticamente la situazione attuale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Luglio 2017)

Questa volta non condivido assolutamente. Ogni tanto bisogna anche imparare a sotterrare l'ascia di guerra, fare pace con se stessi e sostenere semplicemente chi sta cercando di fare qualcosa di buono per una squadra che a lui ha dato tutto.


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Mi spiace, uno come lui ha trascorso la carriera nel Milan e nel Milan non ci ha capito nulla. Eravamo in 5000 al raduno non perché c'erano Maradona e Pelé, ma perché non c'erano determinate persone. Non siamo solo quelli che vogliono vedere Van Basten, Gullit e Sheva, siamo anche quelli di San siro pieno in serie B. Caro Zorro ci stai confondendo con l'Inter e non va bene.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2017)

siccome qualcuno già inizia a parlare di milan da scudetto e altre cose folli secondo me voleva dire questo "occhio...si sta rinforzando...ha comprato BUONI giocatori....ma non esageriamo con le aspettative"

se invece era un attacco alla società allora è totalmente fuori luogo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2017)

Domanda per tutti, a partire da Boban: ma quali sono i giocatori di grande livello? No, sul serio, elencatemeli; quelli del Barcellona, del Real, del Bayern? Ma quelli non li compri, non sono in vendita. 
Per dire, a me questo mercato non sembra peggiore, a livello di nomi, di quello della Juve dell'anno scorso, eppure son partiti i caroselli da parte della stampa per il mercato juventino.
Inoltre, in questi discorsi ci noto una mentalità stucchevole, attaccata all'ora, all'_hic et nunc_ direbbero i latini: pensare di comprare giocatori di grande talento (quali sono Calhanoglu, Kessiè, Musacchio ecc.) con l'idea di renderli giocatori di "grande livello" poi? Perseguire un progetto simile è tanto assurdo? Scommetto che il Vidal di Leverkusen, ora giocatore di "grande livello", se l'avessimo comprato, appunto, ai tempi di Leverkusen sarebbe stato uno di quei giocatori buonini, come sono quelli di oggi, giusto? Se avessimo comprato Casemiro, poi! Non oso immaginare, ma ora Casemiro è di grande livello, perché vince da protagonista due Champions di fila. 
Zvone, sei stato bravissimo nella _pars destruens_, quando in sella c'era cravatta gialla, ma ora, con Fassone, c'è bisogno di una _pars costruens_, come direbbe Bacone; ce la facciamo a proporre qualcosa e non a distruggere sempre e comunque rischiando di risultare ridicoli? Dai che la fantasia non ce l'hai solo nei piedi.


----------



## Dapone (7 Luglio 2017)

Non sentiamoci attaccati da tutti. Boban lì dentro è uno dei pochi onesti intellettualmente. Ha detto una cosa vera.
Sono buoni giocatori. Per carità fino ad ora abbiamo pescato nel secchio dell'umido, ma non stiamo parlando di top mondo.
Certo, è pur vero che quando parti dalle macerie devi rifare anche le fondamenta. Quindi va bene così. 
Noi sbagliamo a pensare allo scudetto. Abbiamo cambiato tanto e ci vorrà tempo prima di trovare una quadratura.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Dico solo questo:
Ai tempi nessuno di noi dava credito a sta squadra, poi invece..

1 P Gianluigi Buffon (vice-capitano)
3 D Giorgio Chiellini
4 D Martín Cáceres
6 D Fabio Grosso
7 C Simone Pepe
8 C Claudio Marchisio
10 A Alessandro Del Piero (capitano)
11 D Paolo De Ceglie
13 P Alexander Manninger
14 A Mirko Vučinić
15 D Andrea Barzagli
17 C Eljero Elia
18 A Fabio Quagliarella
19 D Leonardo Bonucci
20 C Simone Padoin
21 C Andrea Pirlo
22 C Arturo Vidal
23 A Marco Borriello
24 C Emanuele Giaccherini
26 D Stephan Lichtsteiner
27 C Miloš Krasić
28 C Marcelo Estigarribia
30 P Marco Storari
32 A Alessandro Matri
34 C Luca Marrone

All. Antonio Conte


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Luglio 2017)

Che idiota, c'era da rifare tutta la rosa come fai a pretendere di comprare 
9 campioni di livello assoluto, se tu genio mettevi 500 milioni per fare il mercato
Fassone li avrebbe anche comprati tra l'altro..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2017)

Ci sono uomini di cultura calcistica come Boban che fanno una onesta analisi, che anche noi facciamo regolarmente, ovvero che sono tutti giocatori da testare sul campo che quindi il mercato si valuterà in seguito, e poi ci sono i quaquaraqua alla costacurta che sparano minchiate del tipo "Paletta è meglio di Musacchio" buttate lì tanto per fare il fenomeno..

Trovate le differenze


----------



## cubase55 (7 Luglio 2017)

Ma guarda , guarda... Tutti quelli che non esaltano gli acquisti fatti dal Milan ad oggi o sono ritardati od omuncoli come è stato definito ieri Costacurta o ritardati come Boban.
Io penso invece che ci siano tifosi che si sono già esaltati ( giustamente vista la pochezza degli ultimi anni) ma forse un po 'troppo in anticipo.. Dire che Boban non capisce un tubo o non lo si è mai visto giocare o non si sa da che parte stia il pallone. Mi spiace ma qui si parla a volte a vanvera.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti, a partire da Boban: ma quali sono i giocatori di grande livello? No, sul serio, elencatemeli; quelli del Barcellona, del Real, del Bayern? Ma quelli non li compri, non sono in vendita.
> Per dire, a me questo mercato non sembra peggiore, a livello di nomi, di quello della Juve dell'anno scorso, eppure son partiti i caroselli da parte della stampa per il mercato juventino.
> Inoltre, in questi discorsi ci noto una mentalità stucchevole, attaccata all'ora, all'_hic et nunc_ direbbero i latini: pensare di comprare giocatori di grande talento (quali sono Calhanoglu, Kessiè, Musacchio ecc.) con l'idea di renderli giocatori di "grande livello" poi? Perseguire un progetto simile è tanto assurdo? Scommetto che il Vidal di Leverkusen, ora giocatore di "grande livello", se l'avessimo comprato, appunto, ai tempi di Leverkusen sarebbe stato uno di quei giocatori buonini, come sono quelli di oggi, giusto? Se avessimo comprato Casemiro, poi! Non oso immaginare, ma ora Casemiro è di grande livello, perché vince da protagonista due Champions di fila.
> Zvone, sei stato bravissimo nella _pars destruens_, quando in sella c'era cravatta gialla, ma ora, con Fassone, c'è bisogno di una _pars costruens_, come direbbe Bacone; ce la facciamo a proporre qualcosa e non a distruggere sempre e comunque rischiando di risultare ridicoli? Dai che la fantasia non ce l'hai solo nei piedi.



Ma lui non ha detto che dovevamo prendere i giocatori del Barca.
Ha solo detto un qualcosa di obiettivo.
In questa sessione non abbiamo preso giocatori di grande livello.
Sono tutti utili, giovani e di buon livello.
Poi magari esplode Kessie che diventa il nuovo Touré. Silva diventa piu forte di Benzema e Conti si rivela l'erede di Cafu.

Ma in questo momento dico che difficilmente uno dei nuovi arrivati sara tra la top 50 (e forse nemmeno nel top 100) del prossimo pallone d'oro.

Non vedo cosa ci sia di male a dire questo.
Io non voglio "distruggere". Non vedo perche lo dovrebbe fare Boban.

La strategia di Fassone & Mirabelli mi sembra quella giusta.
Quest'anno ci qualifichiamo in Champions e l'anno prossimo mi aspetto 2 giocatori capaci di fare il salto di qualita definitivo per la Serie A (giocarci lo scudetto). E in quel momento dire che sono arrivati "solo buoni giocatori" sara terribile. 
Non certo ora.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2017)

Che gli vuoi dire? Ha ragione. Finora una sicurezza non è arrivata. 
E ha ragione anche sul resto. Storicamente il Milan non è mai riuscito a fare le nozze con i fichi secchi. A differenza della Juve. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la penserà come me. 

La disamina sarà anche banale e prematura, ma è corretta.


----------



## Wildbone (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire? Ha ragione. Finora una sicurezza non è arrivata.
> E ha ragione anche sul resto. Storicamente il Milan non è mai riuscito a fare le nozze con i fichi secchi. A differenza della Juve. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la penserà come me.
> 
> La disamina sarà anche banale e prematura, ma è corretta.



La disamina è criticabile sotto molteplici punti di vista:

a) Non potevamo prendere dei TOP, con una rosa disastrata come quella dell'anno scorso.

b) un buon piano gestionale prevede passi logici e ben dosati, non lancio di bigliettoni random come fanno i cugini.

c) Fare il Capitan Ovvio dall'alto della sua posizione lavorativa è stupido e svilente; lo sappiamo tutti che non abbiamo preso dei Top, grazie tante. Ma perchè non provare invece a fare un discorso più costruttivo? Perché non gioire del ritorno a un livello quantomeno competitivo del Milan? No, meglio affermare -negativamente- l'ovvio davanti alle telecamere, senza ovviamente proporre una soluzione.

Ce ne facciamo molto poco delle considerazioni sterili di Boban, onestamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dico solo questo:
> Ai tempi nessuno di noi dava credito a sta squadra, poi invece..
> 
> 1 P Gianluigi Buffon (vice-capitano)
> ...


si si ok però non dimentichiamoci che ce l'hanno rubata e da li non si sono mai + fermati... (a rubare)


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2017)

Diciamo che mancano due acquisti come Frank Rijkaard ed il Cigno.
Uno potrebbe essere Modric , ma come il Cigno non lo troverai mai ..... potresti prendere Belotti o Ibra ma anni luce del Cigno


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire? Ha ragione. Finora una sicurezza non è arrivata.
> E ha ragione anche sul resto. Storicamente il Milan non è mai riuscito a fare le nozze con i fichi secchi. A differenza della Juve. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la penserà come me.
> 
> La disamina sarà anche banale e prematura, ma è corretta.



Ok e quando avevamo preso 2-3 giocatori da 80 milioni che facevamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma lui non ha detto che dovevamo prendere i giocatori del Barca.
> Ha solo detto un qualcosa di obiettivo.
> In questa sessione non abbiamo preso giocatori di grande livello.
> Sono tutti utili, giovani e di buon livello.
> ...


E a che pro fare questo discorso? Per dire cosa? Che non ci siamo mossi bene o che non combineremo nulla? Poi, ripeto: quali sono i giocatori di grande livello? I giocatori di grande livello non si li può permettere nessuno, nemmeno il City, che, infatti, compra Ederson, B. Silva o Sané l'anno scorso, tutta gente che non da più certezze del nostro Silva o di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire? Ha ragione. Finora una sicurezza non è arrivata.
> E ha ragione anche sul resto. Storicamente il Milan non è mai riuscito a fare le nozze con i fichi secchi. A differenza della Juve. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la penserà come me.
> 
> La disamina sarà anche banale e prematura, ma è corretta.



Dipende cosa si intende per "nozze", se parliamo di scudetto i nostri sono effettivamente fichi secchi, se parliamo di quarto posto direi che la tipologia di giocatori che stiamo prendendo è perfettamente in linea con lo scopo prefissato (soprattutto tenendo conto della situazione di partenza). E comunque la mentalità di un ambiente lavorativo (quello che molti chiamano DNA) può cambiare molto in caso di cambio totale di proprietà, sia in meglio che in peggio (dipende ovviamente dal tempo e dall'abilità dei nuovi nel dosare preservazione e stravolgimento).


----------



## Victorss (7 Luglio 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Non ha detto niente di offensivo a mio avviso, alcuni giocatori sono buoni prospetti che un minimo restano incognite (soprattutto Musacchio, secondo me) ma nessuno di loro, ad oggi, è un Grande giocatore. Comunque, caro Zorro, il mercato è appena iniziato.


Musacchio è un incognita solo dal punto di vista fisico, tecnicamente è un incognita solo per chi non lo conosce.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E a che pro fare questo discorso? Per dire cosa? Che non ci siamo mossi bene o che non combineremo nulla? Poi, ripeto: quali sono i giocatori di grande livello? I giocatori di grande livello non si li può permettere nessuno, nemmeno il City, che, infatti, compra Ederson, B. Silva o Sané l'anno scorso, tutta gente che non da più certezze del nostro Silva o di Calhanoglu.



Perché lo hanno intervistato 
Per dire la sua opinione visto che gli è stato chiesto 
Non intendeva né l'una né l'altra, se si capisce questo si è indisposti su ogni voce che non sia di lodi e giubilo per il nuovo corso. 

Dire sono stati presi buoni giocatori aspettiamo di vederli all'esame San Siro è una disamina imparziale come lo è sempre stato Boban in questi anni, non attaccava Galliani per partito preso ma si limitava ad essere sincero prima, non attacca Fassone ora.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (7 Luglio 2017)

bastava finire la frase con "certo, quando devi RIFONDARE una rosa è difficile che arrivi/arrivino anche il top player, tuttavia questa campagna acquisti non mi entusiasma".

quello che ha detto mi aspettavo di sentirlo nel bar dell'oratorio.


----------



## Tell93 (7 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> bastava finire la frase con "certo, quando devi RIFONDARE una rosa è difficile che arrivi/arrivino anche il top player, tuttavia questa campagna acquisti non mi entusiasma".
> 
> quello che ha detto mi aspettavo di sentirlo nel bar dell'oratorio.



Esatto. Non so il motivo ma tutti i nostri giocatori ex giocatori che passano a sky (o che ci lavoravano) non spendono mai un elogio nei nostri confronti ma solo critiche


----------



## MarcoUnico (7 Luglio 2017)

Difficile contraddire ciò che sostiene il buon zorro.
Non di meno non si può non essere positivisti sul futuro, stante l'intenzione di rifondare una rosa che era finita sul baratro della mediocrità.

I nuovi giocatori sono tutti scommesse belle e buone (e costose) ed è su questo che manifesto qualche perplessità.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Costacurta, duro con Musacchio, anche Zvonimir Boban non sembra essere molto contento del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole del croato da TMW:"Non credo che il Milan abbia acquistato giocatori di livello assoluto. Ha preso gente di buon livello, vero, ma i giocatori di buon livello a San Siro faticano".



Di certo non ha detto nulla di errato.
Nessuno dei nostri arriva con lo status di fenomeno. E senza il campo a parlare, nessuno può arrogarsi il diritto di rivendicarlo in futuro.

L'unica cosa: a San Siro è vero, la gente di buon livello fatica.
Ma oggi San Siro è felice di chi è arrivato, e sono sicuro che sarà un fattore di non poco conto nelle prestazioni future.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Luglio 2017)

Una squadra che viene da qualche anno di limbo, con una rosa distrutta praticamente in tutti i reparti panchina inclusa e che non appare nemmeno nella vetrina della champions. Sono condizioni nelle quali, non solo il grosso nome non viene attratto, ma non è nemmeno così utile. Rischi di spendere una baracca di soldi per avere comunque una rosa mediocre con gente che non sa stoppare un palla lenta a 2 metri. Invece si sta seguendo la logica di alzare il tasso tecnico generale un po dappertutto, creando una rosa competitiva per la qualificazione in champions, e per figurare bene anche in europa league. Se il Milan raggiungerà gli obiettivi che si è preposta la dirigenza, il grosso nome arriverà l'anno prossimo, ma fino ad ora mi pare si sia fatto mercato con molta intelligenza, almeno sulla carta, poi il campo darà il verdetto definitivo.


----------



## Gatto (7 Luglio 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da qualche anno di limbo, con una rosa distrutta praticamente in tutti i reparti panchina inclusa e che non appare nemmeno nella vetrina della champions. Sono condizioni nelle quali, non solo il grosso nome non viene attratto, ma non è nemmeno così utile. Rischi di spendere una baracca di soldi per avere comunque una rosa mediocre con gente che non sa stoppare un palla lenta a 2 metri. Invece si sta seguendo la logica di alzare il tasso tecnico generale un po dappertutto, creando una rosa competitiva per la qualificazione in champions, e per figurare bene anche in europa league. Se il Milan raggiungerà gli obiettivi che si è preposta la dirigenza, il grosso nome arriverà l'anno prossimo, ma fino ad ora mi pare si sia fatto mercato con molta intelligenza, almeno sulla carta, poi il campo darà il verdetto definitivo.



Aggiungo anche che ad oggi la Roma pare stia smantellando e comunque non giochiamo in un campionato di marziani. Certo dobbiamo vincere le nostre scommesse e sono molte, ma non è che veda nel nostro campionato squadroni irragiungibili a parte la Juventus.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2017)

Guardate l'intervista prima di insultarlo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Di certo non ha detto nulla di errato.
> Nessuno dei nostri arriva con lo status di fenomeno. E senza il campo a parlare, nessuno può arrogarsi il diritto di rivendicarlo in futuro.
> 
> L'unica cosa: a San Siro è vero, la gente di buon livello fatica.
> Ma oggi San Siro è felice di chi è arrivato, e sono sicuro che sarà un fattore di non poco conto nelle prestazioni future.



Concordo, per questo serve almeno 1 campione


----------



## sacchino (7 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo finito la stagione con 4 prestiti (Ocampos, Deulofeu, Mati e Pasalic), 4 primavera (Donnarumma, Locatelli, Calabria e Cutrone) 4 parametri zero (Montolivo, Vangioni, Suso e Honda) uno in partenza (De Sciglio) ed uno inguardabile (Bacca), l'unico giocatore "strappato alla concorrenza" era Lapadula.
Nemmeno il Crotone (con tutto il rispetto) stava messo peggio di noi.
E' ovvio che adesso dobbiamo comprare tanto ed " a casaccio" però la cosa positiva è che i giocatori presi sono tutti di prospettiva, giovani (e per la prima volta dopo tanti anni vogliono venire al Milan), se non sfondano hanno un po' di mercato.
Quindi Boban non ha ragione ma neanche torto solo il campo ed il lavoro di Montella potranno dire di più.
E poi il mercato è ancora lungo e qualche colpo....


----------

